# Prim Orlik on eBay



## kubson

Recently there was an Orlik stolen from the Prim Company, be careful and don't buy a vintage Orlik without consulting the Prim company to verify its origin.


----------



## Guest

Are you implying that the watch currently offerd on ebay was stolen ? Or is it just a "be careful" post ?? :think:. 
If you can´t proof the watch offered is stolen this forum isn´t the right one to post. Please edit or delete your post. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kubson

I have edited it.. the seller does not want to send the pictures with serial number, so yes I am implying the watch offered might be the stolen one.. hard to have the proof though I am not buying it


----------



## Guest

Thanks for editing the post. Appreciated. And the message is clear. Check a vintage PRIM prior to buying on the bay :-!

PRIM may post specs/pics of the stolen watch(es) here on WUS !


----------

